# Kydex for holsters



## trivergata (Feb 28, 2005)

Has anyone tried making holsters out of kydex? I think this is the way for me to go, but thought I'd consult you guys before trying. I've found knife sheath kits for about $10, complete with rivets and a belt loop, so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 28, 2005)

Doesn't a Holster allow you to manage your firearm better?

I don't think we can discuss gun control here.


(rimshot)


----------



## greenLED (Feb 28, 2005)

I think chrisse(...) makes these. Check the modder's yellow pages for his post.


----------



## Analog (Feb 28, 2005)

Your intended purpose is flashlights right?


----------



## chrisse242 (Mar 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
I think chrisse(...) makes these. Check the modder's yellow pages for his post. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did I hear my name? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Trivergata, Kydex is good stuff when making your own flashlight sheath/holster/pouch. When working with rivets you will need some tools, chicago screws will do the same without the need to buy those tools. 
Another thing: After about fourty sheaths I've made (about ten for myself) I find myself actually using only one. A very small bikini-style sheath for my arc4:







All the sheaths that cover the whole light tend to look a little bulky. Oh and by the way, you can use kydex for knives and handguns as well. ;-)

Chrisse


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 1, 2005)

If its an adjustable tension holster, a small T-nut works well on the inside so it doesnt rotate during tightening. 

http://www.hohm.com/hrdwr_pic/t_nut1.JPG

You'll have to either heat the kydex when inserting the nut so the fangs penetrate the kydex, or drill holes for them.


----------



## trivergata (Mar 3, 2005)

chrisse - very cool design, I'm making it for an EDC Ultimate, not a gun (that might ba a later project). I want to make one that holds a pill/spare battery case, also - kinda like a double barrel shotgun look. (bring on more anti-gun comments, you hippies!). I really do like the design you came up with, but I wish it didn't need a belt clip to work.

Thanks for the help - I'll see about posting pictures if I get it to work.
Josh


----------



## chrisse242 (Mar 3, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif How would you attach it to your belt without a clip? Of course it's easy to make sheath and clip out of one piece of kydex, but I rarely do this for myself because I have made "standard" clips for different sheaths and different belt-sizes. If you only carry one sheath on one belt there's no need for a detachable clip. I think ETendue has a sheath for sale that is designed for the nuwai QIII and a spare cell, but also fits several other lights. You could buy one of those or at least "steal" the design. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif Ah well, I guess that would be ok, as long as you don't start selling them.

Chrisse


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 3, 2005)

Kydex is fun stuff. 

I've gotten mine from www.knifekits.com. I use a heat gun I bought from Home Despot, heat it until it will take the shape of the object I'm making the holster for, and form it with cotton work gloves to protect my fingers. I've made a cel phone case and various other stuff.


----------



## trivergata (Mar 3, 2005)

chrisse, I'm planning on adding a clip/loop, basicly liuke yours, but with an extra loop for the battery, and maybe an enclosed bottom. I've ordered a knife sheath kit to play with, and hopefully it'll work out.
Josh


----------



## chrisse242 (Mar 3, 2005)

You will still need the tool to fasten the rivets. I got a cheap custom made tool that uses a hammer to fasten the rivets, but I don't know where to find a good and cheap one in the states. Because of this I recommended the use of chicago screw instead. I'm not a big fan of those premade beltloops, I find it better to make them yourself to be sure they will fit onto your belt perfectly
Personally I'm looking for thicker kydex (0.125") for a design that works without any fasteners. Unfortunately that's not easy to find.

Chrisse


----------



## joshwang (Mar 6, 2005)

Chrisse, would you be willing to custom make a holster? I'm actully quite interested in making one myself but i'm guessing that the time and money spent just trying to find the right materials would be a bit tough where i live...


----------



## chrisse242 (Mar 6, 2005)

Joshwang, depends on the light you want to carry. If I have it, no problem. If not we'll have to work something out. Maybe you could have a look at my post in the modders yellow pages thread (sticky in the custom and modified B/S/T) and send me a pm afterwards.

Chrisse


----------



## Rudi (Mar 6, 2005)

Chris, if you're looking for thicker Kydex check out these:

for Kydex sheet upto 1/4" thick in assorted sizes and textures, in black, grey and white:
http://www.k-mac-plastics.net/flame-retardant-kydex-sheet.htm 

upto ½" thick in assorted colors:
http://www.sdplastics.com/kydexdimensions.html

If it turns out to be a hassle to deal with them from abroad, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## chrisse242 (Mar 6, 2005)

Rudi, thanks, I know this source but never ordered from them because I don't have a credit card. I might contact you in a few weeks...

Again, thanks a lot, Chrisse


----------



## trivergata (Mar 23, 2005)

I finally got the holster done, and after about 3 weeks of carrying it, it's seems to be the perfect way to for me. The upside down and reverse cant (the angle of the holster) makes for a very natural draw, and the long sloped top prevents any snagging. It sits low enough that you aren't getting that typical digging into the lovehandles, and no matter how hard I try, I can't get it to fall out.






Josh


----------



## chrisse242 (Mar 23, 2005)

Not bad for your first try. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
I'd like it to be a little smaller but that's just personal preference.

Chrisse


----------



## joshwang (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice. REALLY nice, i want one!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## mrsinbad (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, that is a really nice job on that holster. I would have gone with smaller screws, but if you're looking for that rugged look, then it is fine. I'm also curious what kind of knife you are carrying in your back pocket.


----------



## trivergata (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the good comments guys - I've had a lot of fun with it. I need to post some pics of the neck holster I made for my ARC AAA - it turned out pretty well, too. Maybe in the morning when the keys aren't so blurry (I think they're defective....after midnight, at least)

mrsinbad - it's a spyderco military pre-production prototype. About 2 days after the picture was taken, a VP of the department I work in asked to borrow it for a second. It came back with the comment "did this have a tip on it when you gave it to me, because it dosen't now." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif The last 1/2" or so was gone, and he actually thought it was funny. He still didn't realize what he had done when I explained that it was a prototype of a knife that retailed for about $200. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Needless to say when he asks to borrow anything again, I'll require a $500 deposit, VP or not.
Josh


----------



## trivergata (Mar 29, 2005)

Here's some shots of the ARC AAA neck holster I made.







Let me know what you guys think.
Josh


----------



## chrisse242 (Mar 29, 2005)

One word: GREAT!
I wish I had thought of this design.

Chrisse


----------



## trivergata (Mar 29, 2005)

I made the curve in the back so that it will ride between your pecks, and create a flatter profile under a shirt. I've been very happy with it.

Let me know if you guys would be interested in them - I could set up a press/mold and make them in quantity. With the chain and US shipping, they'd go for around 15 bucks, maybe less.
Josh


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats badass!!! Unfortunately I have no use for one, but your craftsmanship looks outstanding! I'll keep an eye out for future stuff I can use /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## SciPug (Jun 12, 2005)

trivergata,

Nice job! Couple questions:

What thickness material did you go with?

How do you cut the material before you shape it?

How did you heat it?

Thanks!


----------



## trivergata (Jun 13, 2005)

Scipug - 
I used the .06 thick material - it's what came with the kit from Texas Knife Maker Supply

I cut it the same way you cut glass - i used a razor knife to score it, using a ruler to keep it straight. Once it was cut about 50% thru, I folded it along the score and it broke free. I did this to give it a rough shape, and after molding it, I used a belt sander for the final shaping.

I heated it in the oven to 350ish degrees, and molded it. I've made a press so that I can manufacture more of them if anyone gets interested. Any final molding after the main shape was done, I used a hot air gun to soften it bit by bit. This allowed me to put detail into it, as well as make a perfect fit.

Josh


----------



## SciPug (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks!

I really want to try making one. I don't know if I'll have time to get to it. But I'm going to try.


----------



## mrsinbad (Jun 23, 2005)

From my experience with Kydex, if you overheat or heat it for too long, it will begin to shrink. With my little little toaster over, I set it to about 225 degrees (for all I know, it may be 350) and wait for the kydex to soften. I have found that when is starts to get jelly-like, it is ready for molding. I use 1" thick closed cell foam glued to 1/4" plywood and I literally sit on it until it cools. I have gotten very good results in one sitting! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif but no where as perfect as what trivergata achieved.


----------

